# how to enable the overclocking facility



## adithya_spec (Jan 9, 2006)

hey guys i dont know how to enable overclocking facility in a nvidia xfx 5300 graphics card please help me .
i know it is in driver cd but i have lost it 
thank u in advance


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi, you can use either of Rivatuner or coolbits. Both can be downloaded from www.guru3d.com.

You can overclock using the program itself or you can use the sliders on the advanced display properties, which are unlocked once you install these programs.


----------

